# Newbie



## Aaron15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

My names Aaron, and i'm new to this forum. I only recently started making slingshots about a month ago, and found i really enjoy it! Its very satisfactory as well.

Can anybody give me some tips and tricks that i can use to increase the perfection in my slingshots? (Like correct band sizes -if there is any- and preferable types of wood and tools to use). I have been mostly using Birch Plywood and laminating it in between 1/4in pieces of Oak and one other type of wood. That's all i had at the moment, but i wanted to get some exotic woods off ebay, if anyone thinks that's a good idea. :hmm:

Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . There is a wealth of information in all the discussions that happen here since the beginning .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your questions are what this forum is all about. Kick back and enjoy. Welcome!!!


----------



## Aaron15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Your questions are what this forum is all about. Kick back and enjoy. Welcome!!!


Great! Thanks!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

You can also go to youtube and search "how to make a slingshot" for example, see what you get:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+make+a+slingshot

Also search "tie attach bands tubes pouch slingshot", this way you get: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tie+attach+bands+tubes+pouch+slingshot

Try also other search..

But the people above are completely right, here in the forum you will find lots of information, for example, go mostly after Homemade Slingshots section in this forum, very often people who present their slingshots also do some logs and/or explain the process, sometimes complete process, sometimes something specific to that slingshot like an interesting way of how the wood was stained, new way of attachment etc.

In essence, there are chunks of knowledge that relate to various aspects of slingshots:

history of slingshots;

rubber bands, tubes, rubber features;

harvesting and drying forks;

selecting wood/plywood/ and other types of materials such as micarta (you can search this too) for frames (not natural forks);

carving, cutting, sanding, glueing, drilling etc

staining, painting, protecting (like with Boiled Linseed Oil , BLO or other oils), coating with lacquers, PUR lacquers, decorating... and many other things;

bands/tubes measuring, cutting, attaching to the tips (many different ways), in this regard terms like TTF and OTT (see the pinned threads related to slingshot terms and other stuff at the top of Newbie Question Forum);

pouch designing, cutting and attaching the rubber..

shooting, shooting styles, stances, targets, catch boxes, target shooting, hunting, plinking etc.

types of slingshots, ways to gold slingshot (hammer grip, pinch, thumb support..)

ASK QUESTIONS

I did not put this to scare you off but that you know whats out there and that you can make a more structural approach to your research into this vast field of knowledge.

cheers,

jazz

The best thing is that you say to yourself: "this's gonna take years.."


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a few short remarks in regard to your questions ...

Bands: TheraBand Gold is pretty much the rubber of choice for anything down to 3/8 inch steel balls. Only natural latex is faster. I'd use silver or black TheraBand for lighter ammo. 1'' at the fork is the maximum width I use, more and you have to fold the bands which looks really ugly and untidy I find. If I want more rubber I use double bands on each side. More than a third taper reeeeally increases wear on the bands. Band length: your draw length divided by five plus between 1'' and 1,5 inch added for attachment to fork and to the pouch. Birch plywood is the perfect material for frames, I'd stick with it until I know exactly what I want, it would be a shame to waste exotic wood on a slingshot that doesn't fit or suit you.


----------

